# Croatian (BCS)/Czech/Polish: Orient



## MonsieurAquilone

I hope that this is not too much of an ask but how would say, in croation, czech and polish - _"immerse yourself in oriental culture, indulge in the finest of Eastern food, spoil yourself with the best of Eastern relaxation methods with the most luxurious accomodations and facilities and enrich yourself with the best quality Eastern language and culture tuition" ?_

_Thank you_


----------



## Jana337

Czech:
Ponořte se do orientální kultury, dopřejte si nejrafinovanější jídla Východu, nechte se hýčkat nejlepšími východními relaxačními metodami, nejluxusnějším ubytováním a ... a obohaťte svůj život o špičkovou výuku ... a kultury.

I would like to know what "facilities" represent in this case. Probably some recreational facilities, but a confirmation would be nice - I would hate to offer you a misleading translation.

Also, what is "Eastern language"? Do you mean Eastern language*s*?

Jana


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

sorry i do mean 'language*s*' and facilities represent, like you said, recreational facilities but also as if i were talking about a complex as a whole with everything - 'amenities' perhaps?


----------



## Jana337

MonsieurAquilone said:
			
		

> sorry *i* do mean 'language*s*' and facilities represent, like you said, recreational facilities but also as if *i* were talking about a complex as a whole with everything - 'amenities' perhaps?


Please pay attention to proper spelling - this is a forum of language freaks. 

A completed version:

Ponořte se do orientální kultury, dopřejte si nejrafinovanější jídla Východu, nechte se hýčkat nejlepšími východními relaxačními metodami, nejluxusnějším ubytováním a vybavením, obohaťte svůj život o špičkovou výuku východních jazyků a kultury.

Jana


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Thank you very much for all the help.


----------



## Little_Me

Hello! 
In Polish that would be:
"Zanurz się w kulturze Orientu, ulegnij najwspanialszemu jedzeniu Wschodu, pozwól się rozpieścić przez najlepsze 
wschodnie metody relaksacyjne, najbardziej luksusowe noclegi i wszelkie udogodnienia oraz wzbogać się najwyższej jakości nauką, kulturą i językami Wschodu."
Greetings!


----------



## cadavir

MonsieurAquilone said:
			
		

> I hope that this is not too much of an ask but how would say, in croation, czech and polish - _"immerse yourself in oriental culture, indulge in the finest of Eastern food, spoil yourself with the best of Eastern relaxation methods with the most luxurious accomodations and facilities and enrich yourself with the best quality Eastern language and culture tuition" ?_
> 
> _Thank you_



Croatian: "uplovite u orijentalnu kulturu, predajte se ljepoti istocne hrane uz najbolje istocne metode relaksacije, najluksuzniji smjestaj i budite bogatiji uz znanje istocnih jezika i kulture najbolje kvalitete."


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Thank you very much, I am most appreciative


----------

